# Fat/Weight Loss Help! Lots to Lase!



## fatboi567 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys! Lets cut to the chase, i'm overweight, at just shy of 6 feet tall I weigh 26 stone (165kgs) which is obviously disgusting, I am not happy with the way I am at all. I used to go to the gym and managed to get down to 19 stone, but then got a girlfriend and piled it back on. She's concerned about me too and is willing to help me in any way. 

I am looking at getting down to around 15 stone eventually... A long time away, obviously. 

I don't have a problem with the gym work, I know what works for me etc, any tips for good fat burning could be helpful though  but what I do need help with is the food side of things, I enjoy food a lot, but am willing to eat clean to lose the weight... please help guys!


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Weight watchers mate! I've been on it six months and lost 3 stone just changing the way I eat. I go to the weigh in classes once a week and this gives me something to aim for every week! I have an app on my phone that helps me track what I eat every day! Every food has a point value and you just add the points every day ie. I'm allowed 65 points a day and unless you're eating chips kebabs lots of pizza , I find it hard to use even 40 points a day ! 

Try it I think you'll be amazed ! 

Good luck !


----------



## JoshG (Aug 10, 2012)

If you wanted to lose weight fast, a friend of the family owns a dieting company that does meal replacement. The VLCD. I'm not going to mention their name or promote them in anyway. 

I'm just saying that maybe, if you can stick to it, a VLCD with the meal replacements are pretty good! 

My Dad lost around 3 and a 1/2 stone in just over 2 months on it 

The meal replacements give you everything your body needs to survive but very little carbs.

The meal replacements put you into Ketosis (I think that's how you spell it) and your body begins to burn it's own fat.

Also, people sometimes get a headache for the first few days, that's normal and two paracetamol will help  

Normally, the companies will also offer tablets for water retention and hunger. Any good company will ask you about your lifestyle and any medical conditions before just selling it to you. 

Also, it's really hard for the first few days as you're hungry, but after that, you won't be 

This is by far professional advice, but i'm just trying to help 

It can be dangerous if it's not for you due to medical conditions so I can't be held responsible.

Just my 2p's worth buddy


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

^^ Ive been on a VLCD previously (Cambridge diet). Yes they do work, but they are very heavy going. Not something to be entered into lightly (no pun intended).

if you dont feel you can be given control of what you eat wihtout making a pigs ear of it (for e.g. weigh****chers), and want to be regimented and told exactly what to eat and when, they can be a viable last resort. I dare say they dont do your body many favours while your on them though.

As much as im sure these companies like Cambridge diet wont admit it.. theres no replacement for good clean eating - not least through these vitamin packs you live on.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

I needed to lose weight for my wedding so I went gym twice a week an used myprotein diet weigh, I had to scoops with milk for breakfast had a sandwich an apple for dinner an nice food for tea in 4 months lost over 3 stone felt better could left more at the gym less tied an no aches for the gym good stuff to help your goal


----------



## fatboi567 (Oct 27, 2009)

Cheers for this guys! I have had a PM from someone on here who has sent me links to a diet that is very close to my current diet which I shall try first. If not, then weight watchers it is! I will continue to post my progress up here, and when iv'e lost some weight I may have some courage to post up some pictures of me now.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

fatboi567 said:


> Cheers for this guys! I have had a PM from someone on here who has sent me links to a diet that is very close to my current diet which I shall try first. If not, then weight watchers it is! I will continue to post my progress up here, and when iv'e lost some weight I may have some courage to post up some pictures of me now.


Your main concern apart from the obvious will be to reduce your starchy carbs, these cause insulin spikes - Blood sugar - etc... which has a direct effect on your appetite.

But above all don't think of it as a diet, but a change in the way you eat permanently, too lose weight is actually very easy, the hardest part is YOU and your desire to lose weight over your desire to eat far too many calories.

A reduction in your BMR by approximately 500KCals will be sufficient in starting your body to lose weight.

A medium difficulty weight training program 3-4 times a week plus 3 light cardio sessions per week will do the trick :thumb:

One of the best tools you can use is a food diary, count the actual calories you consume each day and you'll be very surprised how many you eat :doublesho

Eat less move more!


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Went on holiday last February with wife, daughter and granddaughter, my daughter and I hired bikes and done a few easy miles. When I returned home and looked at the holiday snaps I decided I was becoming a bat fastard, onto the scales and I topped out at 11s 6lbs the heaviest I've ever been so decided it was time to go on a diet. I cut out all the ready meals, take away meals, red meat, butter, cheese, biscuits, cakes, white bread, soft drinks, sweets and crisps etc. I started eating natural foods like fruit, veg, salads, oats, fish, chicken, eventually changed from full fat milk to semi-skimmed. I also started cycling again after 25 years away from it slowly increasing the mileage and for the first few weeks I managed a loop of 2.8 miles each time I ventured out.

To date I have lost 26lbs and now weigh 9s 8lbs

You don't need to spend fortunes on faddy diets or fancy protein drinks or whatever they are, just a change of eating habits and plenty will power will see the pounds drop off and the biggest incentive is when you step on the scales and you've lost another pound

This was me in February at 11s 6lbs









and in September at 10s 4lbs getting ready to cycle 111.8 miles


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Rollinlow said:


> I needed to lose weight for my wedding so I went gym twice a week an used myprotein diet weigh, I had to scoops with milk for breakfast had a sandwich an apple for dinner an nice food for tea in 4 months lost over 3 stone felt better could left more at the gym less tied an no aches for the gym good stuff to help your goal


Sounds like a good plan.

Sorry to jump in but I'm in the same boat. Currently 17st and want to get down to 13st for my wedding in July. I haven't been to the gym for a while but once Christmas is out of the way I'm going to start going back again.


----------



## mitch205gti (Jul 28, 2006)

I lost a few stone by using my fitness plan app, set my self to 1200 calories a day and just kept to that, but every so offer would go out and eat what ever I wanted. It made me realise how much I was eating and all my bad habits, not been using it for about 6 months now old habits have creeped back in and put on over a stone so will start using it again after Christmas.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

One thing I must stress, diets don't work, maybe for the short term but it will just pile back on in the future.

The key is a healthy lifestyle.

And of the two, food and gym, food is what will make the impact.

Gym is to supplement what you eat.

No point having a V8 supercharged motor and then filling it up with diesel.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wifey and I started with a local Slimming World 11 weeks ago, so far I've lost 31lb purely by diet. Have a look for a local group, ours is brilliant.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

mitch205gti said:


> I lost a few stone by using my fitness plan app, set my self to 1200 calories a day and just kept to that, but every so offer would go out and eat what ever I wanted. It made me realise how much I was eating and all my bad habits, not been using it for about 6 months now old habits have creeped back in and put on over a stone so will start using it again after Christmas.


I have used this a few times. Its fantastic, especially because its free. Takes account exercise etc. the only downside is the time it takes to record everything. There are quick ways to do it such as storing favourite meals etc and scanning things in with the bar code scanner.

I lost 6 stone a couple of years ago on it. Unfortunatly old habits came back and I've since put about 2.5 stone back on. I'm back on it now. Surprising how much better you feel when you only eat what you need and not what you want. Especially combined with exercise as this makes you feel less achy and generally happier.

I don't believe in diets. At least with the myfitnesspal app you don't feel restricted. You do need a pig out every do often to keep things moving. Not many people believe this but eating actually speeds up your metabolism. Funny how all the fat people say I have a slow metabolism. The bigger you are the more energy your body needs to keep you alive.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

i followed slimmimg world earlier this year and easily lost a stone which was my first ever attempt. was pleased with it. never felt hungry on it. the hardest thing is cooking fresh meals and getting your shopping sorted. miles easier if you can plan your meals for the week ahead.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

fatboi567 said:


> Hey guys! Lets cut to the chase, i'm overweight, at just shy of 6 feet tall I weigh 26 stone (165kgs) which is obviously disgusting, I am not happy with the way I am at all. I used to go to the gym and managed to get down to 19 stone, but then got a girlfriend and piled it back on. She's concerned about me too and is willing to help me in any way.
> 
> I am looking at getting down to around 15 stone eventually... A long time away, obviously.
> 
> I don't have a problem with the gym work, I know what works for me etc, any tips for good fat burning could be helpful though  but what I do need help with is the food side of things, I enjoy food a lot, but am willing to eat clean to lose the weight... please help guys!


Forget all the fad diets etc, the simple answer is eat less, eat right and excersise more.

I'm pretty much in the same boat dude, except i'm 6'2 and around 175kg, and absolutely love my food,(there's my problem) I used to gym 2-3 times a week but ended up heavier due to muscle gain! but I had very healthy cardiovascular fitness. (notice the HAD) I stopped due to work commitments and the fact the price went from £110-£160per month!.
Although I would dearly love to loose weight (and am trying, but to no avail) My priority is keeping myself fit, I work a very physical job, a lot of heavy lifting, humping stuff up and down several flights of stairs etc lots of leg work as well, spend weekends either on alotments or cleaning the car all of which keeps a guy of my size reasonable fit, I have no problems walking 5+miles down and around town either.
It does irritate me when you see all these programs on tv and they are always portraying fat obese people as being lazy, and it does annoy me, when I see guys much smaller than me saying they cant work due to being obese!


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

As touched on in other posts, think of it as a life style choice rather than a diet.

I used the fat secret co uk app which is the similar to myfitness, went from 10'7 to 8'4 and am now 8'8 due to xmas eating 

Log everything you eat, and weigh it if and when you can, you may be shocked how much you are eating without realising it, I know I was.

Aim to lose 1 or 2 lbs a week, you didn't become overweight overnight and its a long term life style change that will ensure you not only reach your goals but maintain them as well. 

Good Luck

TonyM


----------

